# VFD reversing



## Saintbret1 (May 29, 2014)

I am looking to make a conveyor reversible using an altivar 71 by schneider. Do I need to add a switch using Li1 and Li2 contacts on drive and what settings in the drive do I need to change to make this possible?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Saintbret1 said:


> I am looking to make a conveyor reversible using an altivar 71 by schneider. Do I need to add a switch using Li1 and Li2 contacts on drive and what settings in the drive do I need to change to make this possible?


Not sure what you are asking here. Are you wanting to reverse a motor that is being run by a VFD? If so, all VFDs are capable of running the motor in either direction, you just tell it to do that. No switching of wires is necessary, it's all done electronically inside of the VFD. The manual will tell you haw to make that happen.

That said, I absolutely HATE the manuals for Schneider drives. One of the worst I have ever had to use. I think it's because they are translated from French by someone who did a literal translation and they have ways of saying things that make no sense to us. So good luck with that.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

If you have the HMI you can reverse right on the screen by hitting the reverse button. If you with to use the discrete inputs, you can assign "reversing" to an input register that is associated with either LI1 or LI2. I believe it would be something like C103 of the top of my head. Go into the drive menu and then into the input menu.

JReaf is right about the manuals being horrible. They try to cram every single communication protocol including digital I/O into the same section of the manual. It makes for a nightmare to read and decipher which section is talking about what.


----------



## Saintbret1 (May 29, 2014)

I have to make it so the plant personnel can't go inside panel. Idiot proof I guess. I'm thinking of using selector switch just not sure where I run control wiring. I don't have a manual yet.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Saintbret1 said:


> I have to make it so the plant personnel can't go inside panel. Idiot proof I guess. I'm thinking of using selector switch just not sure where I run control wiring. I don't have a manual yet.


do you want to permanently change to one direction or an option of having forward and reverse?
the former can work but the latter cant
.no external wiring can reverse that direction without setting the right parameter .am on my way to the plant.when I get there I can see if I can get that manual.did you try to Google to see if you can get it.?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

nickson said:


> do you want to permanently change to one direction or an option of having forward and reverse?
> the former can work but the latter cant
> .no external wiring can reverse that direction without setting the right parameter .am on my way to the plant.when I get there I can see if I can get that manual.did you try to Google to see if you can get it.?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


apparently I got altivar 312. let me see if I can get to the right parameter 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saintbret1 (May 29, 2014)

I want the option of forward and reverse not permanent


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For safety reasons, I would normally use two of the drive inputs for a "three wire start-stop". The default direction is "forward". Set a third programmable input such that if this third input is on the drive will run reverse. These parameter settings are in the "inputs/outputs" section.

To operate these VFD inputs,you could use selector switches or relays (or PLC). Be sure to not connect external power sources to any of the VFD control inputs. 

Depending on the mechanical load that is being controlled, say some large rotating mass, you may need a timer of some sort to prevent the possibility of changing motor rotation against an already spinning machine. The drive would not care. The motor or machine could.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

nickson said:


> apparently I got altivar 312. let me see if I can get to the right parameter
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Nickson,
There is no correlation between the ATV31 and ATV71 with regard to programming, they are completely different beasts, not even built by the same companies. The 71 is made by a Toshiba /Schneider JV called STI, the 31 is made by a totally separate company partially owned by Schneider in Indonesia. That's the way of the world now, most of these big conglomerates are just marketing entities.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

JRaef said:


> Nickson,
> There is no correlation between the ATV31 and ATV71 with regard to programming, they are completely different beasts, not even built by the same companies. The 71 is made by a Toshiba /Schneider JV called STI, the 31 is made by a totally separate company partially owned by Schneider in Indonesia. That's the way of the world now, most of these big conglomerates are just marketing entities.


ok didnt know about that. thought they are like ABB. where you can use the manual for different series. 

btwn I did get the foward reverse parameters but didnt know how to post.tried to take a pic but wasn't clear either
but am sure you can get these manuals online 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saintbret1 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I found where I can put a selector switch using 24v from drive and li1 and li2. I think I have to change a couple settings in the macro configuration also. Appreciate all the input


----------

